# Blue laced red wyandottes



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I might get a few of these. But I would like to know people's opinions who are experienced with this breed. So are these good chickens to breed with? How's there temperament?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I think they are beautiful


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Get a few of what?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I think they are so pretty! I have 14 birds and 2 of which are Wyandottes. They are the least friendly of my flock. Weird cause I heard they were very friendly chickens.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I really like them.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I think they are so pretty! I have 14 birds and 2 of which are Wyandottes. They are the least friendly of my flock. Weird cause I heard they were very friendly chickens.


My 3 Wyandottes are also the least friendly. My son's girlfriend judges chickens for 4H and told me to get them cuz they are friendly. The breed must be getting cranky or something!


----------

